# Water Drops (2x)



## kundalini

Another attempt.... Taken with Nikkor 105mm


1



 

2


 



Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Sachphotography

Need a faster shutter speed. The droplets are blurry


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Wow. Are you going to become the Mapplethorpe of water?


----------



## kundalini

Sachphotography said:


> Need a faster shutter speed. The droplets are blurry


1/200s, f/13, ISO200, flashed. More of a case the offending droplets were beyond the focus point, methinks.

Offending blurred droplets removed.  It actually draws more focus to the imagery in my mind by removing them.  I see a Florence Nightingale coming to the aid of a wounded warrior.  Thanks Sach.


 




c.cloudwalker said:


> Wow. Are you going to become the Mapplethorpe of water?


Certainly not even close (on multiple layers ), but thanks all the same.


----------



## camz

#1:

Good job on the edit.  It's not typically a smooth backflow of water like I see in the others...with the ruff surface area i think it almost resembles ice. The color in your background is unique, and so is the shape.  I really like it alot. Also the background compliments the shot more.

#2:

Not as interesting as number #1. The first one fills up the frame.  This shot has too much empty space and the composition of the backflow of water isn't that great.

Happy shooting!


----------



## tomhooper

Blurred or not, I really like the colors.  Good job.


----------



## kundalini

Thanks Tom and Camz.

The colors are the easy part....... just dig out one (of my several) tie-dyed tee shirts.

Here's the set-up.  Bowl of water on a two-step ladder.  I bungeed a water bottle on a boom.... squeeze with one hand and trigger the remote with the other.  I had three SB flashes bouncing in different directions.  The toothbrush (no longer in service) was used to get a focal point in the bowl of water.  The micro-fibre cloth was used to remove the water on lens.  The umbrella was not used in the end, awfully tight space.




 

Comments much appreciated.


----------



## TM22

Sweet Jesus that's a lot of equipment in that little bathroom. Heh.


----------



## camz

Nice setup kundalini. Although it's not the equipment I'm worried about acquiring...it's the shirt!


----------



## ToddLange

i like em! very cool colors.


----------



## benlonghair

I like it a lot. Check out Paul Licht on flickr if you're into water lenses. He never fails to impress.


----------



## DigitalScape

I like the results, and I am impressed with the set-up.  Very creative.


----------



## kundalini

Thanks everybody. Your comments are much appreciated.


benlonghair..... cheers for the link. Bookmarked for reference.


----------



## puzopia

I love the shots and it was very cool to see your setup. Thanks! eacesign:


----------



## mooimeisie

camz said:


> Nice setup kundalini. Although it's not the equipment I'm worried about acquiring...it's the shirt!


 
Sad part of this is that I also have a shirt that is very similar.

Very nice job on the photos.  Love the colors showing in the water and thanks for showing us the set up.


----------



## mimadee

I love this. The colors make it pop, and give it an abstract sort of feel, and the angle is interesting - lower than most droplet photos I've seen.


----------



## Goontz

Wow, at first I was going to ask what your setup was to get the colors and such. Obviously, I found out as I scrolled. Very cool, kundalini!

The difference that it made when you edited the OOF drops out was impressive, too. Interesting how that works better for the eyes/attention.


----------



## Puma

.

 First let me say I am impressed... These are great water drops... you got me so wanting to do these I did a setup almost like yours in my very small bathroom... also very similiar to yours.

  However ... my pictures did not come out nowhere near as good as yours... oh and I even went and got my old tie dye shirt out too... it didnt work...lol

#1 






#2





#3





#4







 Any advice on what I can do to improve? Equpiment used was:
Nikon D80
100-300mm vr lense with an extension tube
Alien bee 320 light
tripod
water dish
turkey baster for drops
tie dye shirt
food coloring


Thanks in advance

-Puma-

.


----------



## kundalini

Always great to see an old thread of mine revived while lurking about....  

Thanks alot puzopia, moo, mimadee, goontz & puma.  Comments are always welcomed.


Puma, can't say about the gear you are using, because other than the D80, we have different stuff to work with.  That shouldn't matter all that much IMO.  As you can see, my settings were 1/200s, f/13, ISO200 3x flashed.  

A couple of things I can see straight away are 1) clean your gear, it's either sensor dust or lens is dirty or you have the ISO too high (fairly noisey... the D80 sucks big fat hairy ones when set North of 800 and much better suited to ISO400)  2) My PoV is a tad bit lower  3) if you used a tie-dyed Tee shirt, it should be repositioned.  All my colors come from the background (tee shirt) rather than from food coloring.

It's simply a matter of numbers & timing.  I could have easily taken 100 shots to get three or four decent ones.  I think your timing is pretty good but feel your lens _may_ have seen its best performance and shown it's limits.  Bear in mind that I used a dedicated macro lens..... it's supposed to do that $hit.


----------



## Puma

.

 Yeah I dont know why it was so noisy.. I was set at iso 160

 I will try and clean my lense. If its my sensor I guess I have to bring my camera in.

 thanks bro
-Puma-

.


----------



## kundalini

Puma said:


> If its my sensor I guess I have to bring my camera in.


 Try this first   Giottos | Rocket Air Blower - (Medium) 6.6" | AA1910 | B&H

Always a good thing to have in your bag.


----------

